# Conformation Shows



## goldenloverinab (Apr 28, 2012)

I was just wondering about peoples' perspectives on why dog show conformations have been decreasing in both the USA and Canada? Why some shows are slowly dying at a faster rate than other shows? I am new to this and I have heard a few different reasons.... some being favoritism towards the handlers, no volunteers for shows, economy, ect. It's kind of sad to see.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Do you think this is regional? I really have not noticed a decline. But, I am in an AKC division where you need 19 dogs and 22 bitches to make a 3 point major

I will say that in the Phoenix metro area I have noticed an increase in UKC shows. We just had a new one added at the end of the month and a August/September indoor show in Phoenix is big news. We are kind of dead May-January in the valley of the sun.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I think our clubs are a bit challenged here to keep them going. We only need 6 dogs or 7 bitches for a 3 point major. But that means people will have to fly up from the states or drive over from Whitehorse to make a 3 pt. It's pretty tough here. My girl Lucy's sister got 3 BOWs a couple of weeks ago. All were 1 pt each. That's all. 

I don't have lots of experience. I do think fun matches and handling classes help people get started. Plus breeders could help more too. The politics can be a bit rough. Hiring a professional handler is difficult. There are so many obstacles.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I do think it's regional. No decline here in the midwest, either.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It's the economy. Entries are down all over, that's why the lowering of the point scale. When I was showing Fisher it was 24 dogs for a 3 pt major in FL, now it's 16 (I think).


----------

